# mass air flow sensor screen



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

hey has anyone removed the screening inside the stock mass air flow sensor?

if you have any info is appreciated


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jag767 said:


> hey has anyone removed the screening inside the stock mass air flow sensor?
> 
> if you have any info is appreciated


DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers
If you do the car idles like ass and it throws codes.......(trust me I tried...  )


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jag767 said:


> hey has anyone removed the screening inside the stock mass air flow sensor?
> 
> if you have any info is appreciated


I read a post on this subject back when i had my F-body. They say the gain you get is very minimal, maybe 5 hp tops. You then take the chance of an object getting into your intake and possibly damaging a valve, the throttle body, or trashing the engine. 
Another thing, think how cheap GM is. They spent more than just a couple of cents to have the MAF screened. Someone did some analysis work to figure out that it was cheaper to spend the 4-5 bucks more for a screened MAF times the millions of cars that it is on versus the extra warranty costs over 36,000 miles.
I'm with GTOdealer, DON"T DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

i think im going ot put the slp one in instead. i alreayd have the k and n intake so i think im going to get the slp one, 80mm throttle body, and the slp programmer for now. next i want to get the clutch package from slp and the b and m shifter but that'll be for a day when i can utilize my buddys lift 

thanx for the info guys


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I've read posts on other forums where the MAF screen was removed or replaced with an aftermarket one. Most cases netted nothing and many have had problems. I'd stay stock at least with the MAF. The tech guru's seem to, for the most part, agree that the stock MAF and throttle body flow plenty good up to like 5-600hp....or so I have read. :cool 
Good luck.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jag767 said:


> i think im going ot put the slp one in instead. i alreayd have the k and n intake so i think im going to get the slp one, 80mm throttle body, and the slp programmer for now. next i want to get the clutch package from slp and the b and m shifter but that'll be for a day when i can utilize my buddys lift
> 
> thanx for the info guys


Stick with the stock one, and btw, good luck getting the bigger throttle body to fit (unless it's a ported stock unit), the K&N doesn't accept bigger pieces..... :cheers


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

im putting on the slp ported one but thanx for the info since i was thinking about putting on an 80mm


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jag767 said:


> im putting on the slp ported one but thanx for the info since i was thinking about putting on an 80mm


N/P!! :cheers


----------

